# Who May Post to The Daily Diaper?



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*The Daily Diaper*

The Daily Diaper has been created to meet the needs of both WAHM and non-WAHM members in providing or searching for, and gaining information about, WAHM member stores, products and services. Non-WAHM members can peruse The Daily Diaper threads for the latest specials and to locate specific products sold by MDC WAHMs.

*Who Can Post to The Daily Diaper?* Those WAHM members that have chosen to invest in a *Signature Advertising Package* can post a thread of their own. In this subforum, Signature Advertising WAHMs may feel free to post regarding their products and services and are allotted the freedom to personally edit and update their single post thread as desired. The subject line is to contain only the name of the WAHM's business.

--------------------

*A 'Signature Advertising Package' includes:*

• A hyperlinked business name or URL in signature line.
• Advertising text in the signature line (up to a two line maximum, no larger than default size font of MDC)
• A thread in The Daily Diaper

--------------------
The Daily Diaper threads are not discussion threads, and therefore are not to be posted to by MDC members. The threads will contain a single post only - created and maintained by the WAHM. Ineligible member posts will be removed without notice.


----------

